# ToolTip erzwingen



## 65tr2ew (25. Mrz 2011)

Hallo, 

ich würde gerne, für den Fall einer bestimmten Exception, an einem bestimmten Feld den ToolTip neu setzen und dann erzwingen, dass dieser angezeigt wird. Natürlich ohne das der Bediender mit der Maus "hovern" muss.

Wie macht man so etwas am besten? Eine Methode wie showToolTip or forceToolTip() hab ich nicht finden können?


----------



## Camino (25. Mrz 2011)

Würde mich wundern, wenn so etwas funktionieren sollte, da die Tooltips ja dafür da sind, dass man mit der Maus drüberfährt. Vielleicht musst du das mit einem JLabel umsetzen, welches dann dort erscheint. Kannst ja das JLabel so gestalten, dass es wie ein Tooltip aussieht...


----------



## tuxedo (25. Mrz 2011)

65tr2ew hat gesagt.:


> Wie macht man so etwas am besten? Eine Methode wie showToolTip or forceToolTip() hab ich nicht finden können?



Du müsstest mal in den Swing-Source schauen und rausfinden wie das Hover-Event die Anzeige auslöst. Denke schon dass es möglich sein könnte das von Hand auszulösen. Man muss halt nur in den Eingeweide von Swing nachschauen...

- Alex


----------



## 65tr2ew (25. Mrz 2011)

Hi,

danke für den Input 

ich hab die Sache jetzt einem JLabel Umgangen, was glücklicherweise halbwegs sinnvoll möglich war. Wenn ein Fehler auftritt, schreib ich in ein JLabel fett-rot "Move mouse here", dann sieht er den Tooltip mit einer erläuternden Information zu dem Fehler.


----------



## mjdv (25. Mrz 2011)

65tr2ew hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für den Input
> 
> ich hab die Sache jetzt einem JLabel Umgangen, was glücklicherweise halbwegs sinnvoll möglich war. Wenn ein Fehler auftritt, schreib ich in ein JLabel fett-rot "Move mouse here", dann sieht er den Tooltip mit einer erläuternden Information zu dem Fehler.



Warum schreibst du nicht gleich in das Label was  der Nutzer falsch gemacht hat?


----------



## Michael... (25. Mrz 2011)

Es gibt u.a. auch noch das JPopupMenu, mit dem solche Informationen einblenden könnte.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (26. Mrz 2011)

Hier die Lösung:

```
ToolTipManager.sharedInstance().mouseMoved(new MouseEvent(component, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, false));
```
wobei component das GUI-Element ist, deren Tooltip gezeigt werden soll.


----------

